
18 new books for entrepreneurs to get ahead in 2018 - schakraberty
https://www.techinasia.com/18-books-entrepreneurs-2018
======
pilijupetur
Who Can You Trust? by Rachel Botsman seems interesting. But which book would
you suggest for someone to go to first?

